# TBT Top Givers: December 17th - Cindy Lou Who



## Jeremy (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks to all of our generous gift givers on December 17th! Hanami has a solid first place ranking, with 396 gift power points for the day! She will henceforth be recognized as *Cindy Lou Who*.

*TBT Top Givers Leaderboard: December 17th*



*Rank**Name**Points*1*Hanami*3962chocolatte1473lars7081083pnoggie1085crystalmilktea926Zane877pumpkins868John Lennon769Kitty22016710Holla6210Darkbrussel6210cinny6210Ariel.6210Aniko6210VanessaMay186210jambouree6210Hatori6218gnoixaim5919mogyay5719Monkey D Luffy5719TykiButterfree5719AkatsukiYoshi5719aleonhart5719Debra5719Rosetti57


----------



## Heyden (Dec 18, 2015)

Rudolph the sleigh guide


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 18, 2015)

congrats to Hanami!


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 18, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> Rudolph the sleigh guide



I got you


----------



## roseflower (Dec 18, 2015)

Congrats Hanami!


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 18, 2015)

Congrats! It's a really pretty color too.

WOW I MADE TOP 10 WHAT


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 18, 2015)

hahaha didn't expect to see my name on the list. but thanks to Hanami for one of my pink gifts!  congrats on the pretty pink username.


----------



## smileorange (Dec 18, 2015)

Congrats, Hanami!! The pink looks so gorgeous!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 18, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> Rudolph the sleigh guide



What?




Congrats WOOO yay


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 18, 2015)

aack ; v ;
 at least i tried
congrats hanami! ^J^


----------



## Shinigamii (Dec 18, 2015)

Congrats Hanami


----------



## You got mail! (Dec 18, 2015)

Congratulations Hanami


----------



## Araie (Dec 18, 2015)

Congrats! (That pink name actually looks pretty good on you!)


----------



## piske (Dec 18, 2015)

Congrats Hanami! Love the color c:


----------



## jiny (Dec 18, 2015)

aghhhhhh i wanted that color

but congrats hanami!!!


----------



## cIementine (Dec 18, 2015)

woo i somehow got 7th lmao


----------



## TykiButterfree (Dec 18, 2015)

Congrats Hanami! 

I am surprised, I am on the list too.


----------



## Amilee (Dec 18, 2015)

congrats c:


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

Congrats Hanami!


----------



## SharJoY (Dec 18, 2015)

Congrats Hanami and also to all those that made it on the list.


----------



## mintellect (Dec 18, 2015)

Aw man, I wanted that color but I forgot the day for it!
Congrats though!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 18, 2015)

Congrazzz to Hanami


----------



## cornimer (Dec 18, 2015)

Wait...I'm on the list????

Wow, I didn't even bother checking until now.  

Yay!  

And congrats to Hanami!


----------

